# Sinn 756 Diapal some questions?



## Tonyh

Hi Guys,

Need a bit of help, I have been thinking of my next watch and what I would like:

1. Clean and clear dial.

2. Chronograph

2. Tough and long lasting, able to put up with life as a my "Most days watch"

3. Well made

The Sinn 756 Diapal looked just the thing, so I started to hunt down info about the watch, I read a review and was thinking "Yes maybe" when at the end of the review the chap ended up sending his watch back as it was no good and did not work as it should.

(The review is on Timezone)

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=msg&goto=1072934&rid=1540#msg_1072934

and

http://forums.timezone.com/index.php?t=tree&goto=1317327

Now I love the look of Sinn watches, but a 756 is a lot of money to spend in one go, only to have it go bad.

It might just be that he was unlucky and got a bad one, has anyone had similar things happen with Sinn watches?

Tonyh

:-S


----------



## Kool Cat

Hi TonyH,

All I would say having read the link you gave, is that every brand will have their fair share of those who sing praises and those who are critics. Personally, I do not think that there is any watch brand out there without their share of critics or someone who had encountered a problem with the watch from any brand.

I own the Sinn U2 and have no problems with my piece. I guess at the end of the day, it all boils down to luck as to whether you get a slightly unsatisfactory piece and if you can live with that defect. Personally, if I have a problem with the bracelet/strap of any watch, be it the clasp is not up to my standard, or the fact that if it is not comfortable enough for me, I will change the bracelet/strap and the clasp with something commercial off the shelf, if the watch is in essence robust enough and is what I am looking for.

If it was me, I would ask for opinions of those who own the watch or similar watches (from the brand) like you before making a purchase. Then having decided to purchase one, examine the piece extremely closely for manufacturing defects before purchase.

To say that any brand is without a "weakness" is a fallacy. There is no perfection in this world, it is just how much complains vis a vis applause the watchmaker gets and whether you personally can live with a small defect in a watch.


----------



## sijoc

Hey TonyH - I don't have the diapal, but the 756 S UTC. This is the second 756 I've owned, having previously used the series I 756 SS tegimented for a while before going to a new home. I found the finish and quality of both to be excellent.
As noted above, any brands' particular watch can have problems. My current 756 isn't perfect, in that the chrono hand is probably 1/8th of a sec off the mark - I don't care enough to send it back.
I don't think that type of clasp comes with the diapal (I am assuming it comes with the divers type clasp with extension as does my UTC), but I don't know.
I liked the 756 enough in regards to durability, finish, accuracy, excellent readability, subtle date window and fabulous lume and this time the PVD finish enough to make it my one and only for 06. Time will tell if another catches my eye and the 756 disappears ina trade - famous last words, but I don't think so, for this year anyway. :-D 
Great links and good reading. Thanks.
I say go for it - I don't think you'l lbe disappointed.
I've bought a couple of items as my current one from watchbuys and I have found their service to be excellent, including a return that was needed. :-!


----------



## Tonyh

Thanks for the help folks, I will think on it for a bit, but I must say that 756 face is a bit of a head turner.

Thanks again.

Tonyh

:-!


----------



## Sturmvogel

Hey Tonyh,

one more comment on the 756: I owned one myself and found the quality as well as the design absolutely satisfying. But one thing you should bear in mind: Being worn, the 756 is a heavy piece of wristwatch. I was surprised when I realised how thick it actually was, which was one reason I sold it later. I liked it on the watchmover, but on my arm (especially in combination with shirt and cufflinks) it just looked a bit overdone. But that is surely a matter of personal taste.
Have a nice day

Sturmvogel

www.iaido-nord.de


----------



## chris russell

*Hi Tony; The Sinn 756 Diapal is something special even from a special company...*

like Sinn. They were the first company I know of to make available in serial production a Swiss Anchor escapement which needs no lubrication. Mine has worked flawlessly from day 1, and is amazingly accurate. The gray 'anthracite' dial looks great 'in the flesh'. The bracelet for the 756 Diapal is exclusive to that model. It's much more refined and has a smooth twin-pusher clasp that is just a joy to use.

The thing I find one of the biggest draws about this watch is its almost complete impervious-ness to scratches, marks and dings. I've worn mine essentially daily for the best part of a year with no signs of wear or abrasion, anywhere. I have also found that Sinn is one of the best service-oriented companies in the business, (I too had the initial problem with the clasp popping open, and they simply sent me a new clasp, free. This new one is perfect.) If by chance anything does go wrong, they will sort it out immediately and happily, no question.


----------



## Kool Cat

I think Chris Russell and Sturmvogel's comments/experience are useful and helps to "balance" the comments made by others in another forum. :-!


----------



## sparmar1

Kool Cat said:


> I think Chris Russell and Sturmvogel's comments/experience are useful and helps to "balance" the comments made by others in another forum. :-!


I just got mine today, initial impressions are very positive, the case really is very well finished and because it is brushed rather than blasted, looks very classy indeed. The pushers are positive and the crystal AR coatings are superb. The Chrono second hand is a little jerky around the dial but I believe it is a common quirk with the 7750.

I'll post some pics when I get a chance.

Cheers,
Sanjay


----------



## Guillermo

I only have a 756S but I am very happy with it. I got it from the second owner who said it was "like new" but thats another story as it had a few marks on the bracelet. But it was a good deal and while the case and bracelet have the same finish I find the bracelet gets a few marks from use but I don't plan on selling it for a long time. The hands are perfect and the black case looks factory new after a few very hard bangs against metal. I love the Diapal dial and looks of the bracelet but would rather it had a 24 hr hand like the UTC but I love my watch and its bracelet.|>


----------



## sparmar1

A few quick pics on Omega mesh...the Tegiment bracelet is on order 






Sanjay


----------



## SJACKAL

Nice! I imagine it will look splendid on a grey NATO too.


----------



## Peter Atwood

Looks good on the mesh.


----------

